# Mt Hamilton



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Gonna head up Mt hamilton in a littler bit if anyone else want to join on short notice. Im guessing Ill be there around 10:30 to start.

Sean


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

smw said:


> Gonna head up Mt hamilton in a littler bit if anyone else want to join on short notice. Im guessing Ill be there around 10:30 to start.
> 
> Sean


Wow, you must be a particularly hardy person - it's damn cold up here! In fact, I blew off the the Saturday velodrome session this morning for that very reason. Anyway, hope you didn't get too much wind chill. And keep an eye out for those pesky deer, which are the biggest road hazards this time of year...


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

For future reference, here's the Mt Hamilton/Lick Observatory weather page:
http://mtham.ucolick.org/techdocs/MH_weather/dias/


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Number9 said:


> Wow, you must be a particularly hardy person - it's damn cold up here! In fact, I blew off the the Saturday velodrome session this morning for that very reason. Anyway, hope you didn't get too much wind chill. And keep an eye out for those pesky deer, which are the biggest road hazards this time of year...



I checked the temps before going. At 8am this morning it was 51deg up top. Seemed like the temps were pretty much the same from top to bottom. It was a bit windy up top, but not too bad. Decending was not bad. Never got numb. It was a great day for a Hamilton climb. Saw two deer, just off the side of the road up at the top.


----------



## Jeffh (Oct 4, 2006)

ericm979 said:


> For future reference, here's the Mt Hamilton/Lick Observatory weather page:
> http://mtham.ucolick.org/techdocs/MH_weather/dias/



The weather gauge is cool, thank's 

I plan to make this ride !

-Jeff


----------

